# Fedup with antivaping views



## KZOR (7/8/16)

Honestly don't know why so many are naïve concerning vaping.
We have a world wide web as well as human wisdom a phone call away.
As a physiology major at university it makes logical sense that vaping is LESS harmful (95-98%) than cigarettes.

_Simple maths:_
*Cigarettes = 4000+ ingredients of which 43 are known to be carcinogenic*
_Some of the less friendly ones _
Ammonia: Household cleaner
Angelica root extract: Known to cause cancer in animals
Arsenic: Used in rat poisons
Benzene: Used in making dyes, synthetic rubber
Butane: Gas; used in lighter fluid
Carbon monoxide: Poisonous gas
Cadmium: Used in batteries
Cyanide: Deadly poison
DDT: A banned insecticide
Ethyl Furoate: Causes liver damage in animals
Lead: Poisonous in high doses
Formaldehiyde: Used to preserve dead specimens
Methoprene: Insecticide
Megastigmatrienone: Chemical naturally found in grapefruit juice
Maltitol: Sweetener for diabetics
Napthalene: Ingredient in mothballs
Methyl isocyanate: Its accidental release killed 2000 people in Bhopal, India in 1984
Polonium: Cancer-causing radioactive element

Scary thing is that tobacco products are exempted from federal laws concerned with ADI (Acceptable Daily Intake).
* VS.
Ejuice = 4 basic ingredients* consisting of sub-products released during the heating process
of the liquid, coil and wick. Those few that can cause harm are however 9 - 450 fold less 
harmful than their cigarette counterpart. 

Of course we all know nothing can replace fresh air although I think that could maybe be only available at the poles. 

*Some vaping advantages I can think of.*
Cost is lower if you stick to basic vaping.
Taste buds return from banishment.
Ejuice has a zero nicotine option.
If we use ejuice with nicotine then it is highly diluted.
Lung strength improves.
Health risk is lower.
Less harmful (if any) to people around you.
No stinky smells being absorbed by materials.
No falling asleep and accidently setting yourself on fire.
The gear looks more attractive than cigarettes.
More pleasant odours others enjoy most of the time.
Way more environmentally friendly.
My Batman Vape band don't fit on a cigarette 
Dry hits prevent us from inhaling significant quantities of possible harmful chemical by-products.

*Conclusion* : I am glad I am off cigarettes and now enjoy flavours my palates have made friends with all along my 46 years on this beautiful planet called earth. Vaping has become a hobby I really enjoy and bountiful research is my reason for restful nights. Only concrete evidence from reputable scientists who are not funded by tobacco companies can sway my train of thought.

New article on Electronic Nicotine Delivery Systems :
http://www.fda.gov/TobaccoProducts/Labeling/ProductsIngredientsComponents/ucm456610.htm

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/16)

Last night I was at a 50th party and there was a cancer survivor smoking.... so I went to chat to him about vaping... I could quite easily have smashed a brick in his face when he said vaping is really bad for you... then he proceeded to have a coughing fit... he was not even prepared to listen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 9


----------



## Warlock (7/8/16)

When I try to introduce someone to the brotherhood of vaping that’s all I get-----Oh but what about all the chemicals that you are inhaling (this said with a cigarette in hand). Or the tried and tested response from smokers.......You’re just a typical reformed smoker what you say doesn’t count.

When vaping was offered to me I grabbed the lifeline with two hands and haven’t looked back since.

So I’m afraid my attitude now is let them stink of cigarette smoke, let them wheeze and cough and hack their way through life (or what it left of it).

If a person approaches me to ask after vaping I will afford him/her all and any help that I can, but I will no longer set myself up for sucker punches.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/16)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 8


----------



## Silver (7/8/16)

Great post @KZOR 

Am with you 100%

I think smokers who think vaping is worse are just mostly justifying to themselves why they dont need to put in the effort to change. It suits them to believe that - or so they think

Some folk will never be open to new ideas (vaping) - but I think others do come round when they are "ready".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/8/16)

Ive had same results with a multitude of people where they say but vaping is worse or the same as smoking.

Honestly i dont even bother arguing anymore ill just look at them with a expression of stupidity refflecting what they are saying and move along.

I find this also mostly from the older generation who are stubborn and fixed on their ways.

Now if i chat to someone and they want advice and info on vaping i will give it to them but i try not to even bring up vaping to smokers.
They will come when they have to walk around with a oxygen tank strapped on their backpack.

A really nice test to scare smokers is - if you wanna see what having lung diseas feels like, take a thin straw put it in your mouth and block your nose and now walk up a couple flight of stairs and see how it feels.

Anyways... Vape on my brothers and Sisters...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Huffapuff (7/8/16)

It's sad really that human ingenuity and creativity has finally brought us a mostly harmless alternative to smoking and it is met with such doubt, resistance and negativity. 

Blows my mind ￼

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JonathanF (7/8/16)

Got told to stop or i'll receive Blisters on my lungs...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/16)

JonathanF said:


> Got told to stop or i'll receive Blisters on my lungs...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (8/8/16)

JonathanF said:


> Got told to stop or i'll receive Blisters on my lungs...


Theres a lot of ignorant kuk being spouted out there in the wild.
I wonder how that _"fountain of knowledge"_ thought your tongue would be bypassed as a 1st port of call for blister formation?


----------



## stevie g (8/8/16)

I have had the opposite experience mostly from smokers, they at first give me stick but gradually come around like this lady at work. About a year ago she told me I'llget water on the lungs etc and vaping is worse than smoking etc. Now she vapes and buys juice from me. Last two places I've worked about 10 people took up vaping after seeing me do it for over time.

They are just scared, don't initiate with them let them come to you and explain that firstly E-Liquid is not an oil which seems to be the biggest concern but rather a double alcohol extraction.

Anyway I largely avoid putting myself out there in public as the clouds are very off putting without prior knowledge.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Lukeness (8/8/16)

Even worse is non-smokers telling you how bad they are.
What peeves me off though is when people who once took a drag of a disposable toy or something tell you they're a waste of time.
Lately, I pass them my little pen (wouldn't with a mod) with ice mint and offer them a drag. The mint kicks a bit too and helps.
On Saturday I just about converted someone after one hit. He spoke about it for 30 minutes, will see if he follows through.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PsiSan (8/8/16)

90% of the time when people see you vaping the response is as follows: "did you know that is worse than cigarettes". Actually had a mate (he is a smoker) post it on facebook, to which I went on to post all the recent and relevant studies in the field. Nothing was further said on the topic.

It is like suddenly everyone knows about popcorn lung, and somehow everyone beliefs it is caused by vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (8/8/16)

Sprint said:


> I have had the opposite experience mostly from smokers, they at first give me stick but gradually come around like this lady at work. About a year ago she told me I'llget water on the lungs etc and vaping is worse than smoking etc. Now she vapes and buys juice from me. Last two places I've worked about 10 people took up vaping after seeing me do it for over time.
> 
> They are just scared, don't initiate with them let them come to you and explain that firstly E-Liquid is not an oil which seems to be the biggest concern but rather a double alcohol extraction.
> 
> Anyway I largely avoid putting myself out there in public as the clouds are very off putting without prior knowledge.



This x100, mostly I find that smokers really want to stop and just need a nudge in the right direction. 

My wife started vaping about 10 weeks ago and I followed a week or two after. Since then I have been able to convert two people at my work, and a third seems to be coming around slowly. One has stopped smoking and vaping completley and just used vaping as a crutch which is awesome IMHO.

We had a braai with a group of mates last weekend and had very very few cigarette butts in the ashtrays the next morning. I Realized that since we started vaping the other three smokers in the group have started vaping too. Some not full time to be fair but it's a win in my book if you smoke 5 a day rather than 20 because you saw that vaping is a valid option.

A lot of people seem to have a lot of misinformation about vaping but everyone knows how bad smoking is for them and to be honest pretty much every smoker wants to stop smoking, they just need to see you vaping day after day and let them have a drag When they get curious. 

People also seem to only know about Twisp, try it and get fed up, not knowing about the other options on the market. I didn't when my wife started and that's part of the reason I only started after she did. The Twisp just didn't do it for me when I was taking a drag or two from her and It was only after a little research and realizing that was not the only option that I was able to make the switch.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/8/16)

When ever a smoker tells me that vaping is worse than smoking. I just tell them..."atleast i dont stink anymore" ... That works wonders

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (8/8/16)

Non-vapers are never going to take the time to research vaping. Why would they if it's something they don't do? So it doesn't bother me.

I would equate it to global warming. The public read a couple of articles on it and now pronounce themselves experts on it. They don't even know the first thing about it, and this is illustrated when they greet a cold front with "Global warming my arse!" I know several climate change scientists who won't even talk to me about it because "you guys know so little and have been so misled by the media that it becomes incredibly frustrating to even try and discuss it with you". 

People are really only experts on that which they do for a living, and maybe hobbies which they pursue avidly. For other issues, we're mostly just working off well-intentioned but ultimately misinformed sound-bites offered by the media. So it's not just vaping, it's virtually every subject under the sun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Huffapuff (8/8/16)

RichJB said:


> People are really only experts on that which they do for a living, and maybe hobbies which they pursue avidly. For other issues, we're mostly just working off well-intentioned but ultimately misinformed sound-bites offered by the media. So it's not just vaping, it's virtually every subject under the sun.



Well said @RichJB !


----------



## Caveman (8/8/16)

I've had a few smokers ask me for advice and I've had a few laugh at me and I've had a few completely not interested. Mainly the smokers say it's worse for you, so I simply inform them that I have been smoke free for 5months, can effortlessly go up a flight of stairs and save money every month. 90% of them come ask me how it works a week later.

Many people's identity is confirmed via smoking, hell I was smoking long before I left high school. It was such a part of me and my life, think about how many first experiences there were in your life where you had a trusty old stinkie in hand to share it with. People are always scared of new technology, now you pair it with something they have become used to for a large part of their lives and people are scared and they don't want to hear how much better it is for them, until that glorious moment you realize that hey, smoking does not form part of my identity, it is simply a shitty habit that I am actually in control of. That moment is magic.

My 2c

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (8/8/16)

Very well said @Caveman !


----------



## DarkSide (8/8/16)

Reading these posts, so true the sentiments expressed by our members, felt like yesterday, armed with a printed post from @Andre that I walked into the local vape store and made my first purchase. To cut a long story short, have been instrumental in converting 27 friends and family members to the vaping highway. On Saturday, my son's friends popped in on from their Pokémon Go quest, 14 people having coffee and vaping, I could not see my dining room. I am no "coil master" by any standards, but the time spent teaching my noob skills to all who want to start building have been some of the most rewarding and hilarious times I have had, just that the wife refuses to build her own coils, states "that it is your job", so I happily oblige. I will continue to "spread the word of vape", will continue to give "hardware" and juice to someone who really wants to quit the cigs and embark on the vape highway, currently assisting a colleague on a two pack-a-day to switch, he is coming to my home tomorrow, I have the kit ready for him, let the vape journey begin, will make sure he is number 28. All of this would not have been possible if not for this amazing forum and @Andre

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (8/8/16)

Awesome to read @DarkSide 
Very happy for you and your converts!
28 is a large number! Congrats on that


----------



## KZOR (8/8/16)

@DarkSide ....at one of his lessons

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SAVaper (9/8/16)

I don't try to convert anyone.
When I was a smoker it really got on my nerves when poeple told me how bad it was for my health. I KNOW HOW BAD IT IS! I was reminded every morning.

I still get people telling me vaping is also bad so all I say is: "we each choose our own poison. Mine just doesn't stink anymore"
No argument and no long discussion.
Some start asking questions after a while and that is the sign that they are open to new information.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz (9/8/16)

When I 1st started vaping, like alot of others I'm sure, tried to show anyone that listened the benefits of vaping. I even called it Vape Envangelism lol. But soon realised that smokers will always have a reason for justifying their habit and will happily rally together with an abundance of misinformation quoted as truth. 
In December last year when I quit there was just 2 of us that vaped. Now we are the majority with maybe only 2 smokers that now use the same smoke pen as us. I stopped preaching about vaping and people just naturally came to me asking about what kit to buy etc.

A big turning point for alot of the guys in our smoke pen came during a small argument over popcorn lung. I told the guys that when I mix I prefer to buy the concentrates with diacetyl in them as they taste better. They all didn't like what I said and they all agreed diacetyl was bad for you. You should have seen their faces after a quick Google search showed them their cigarettes had 750 times more diacetyl than what was found in ejuice...


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viracocha (12/8/16)

Smoked cigarettes for 30 years, and yes it's true it lead to stronger drugs, first Mary J, then Mandrax, tried tik, coke and pretty much anything else I could get hold of. It took a lot of self discipline to get of the other drugs and I came clean only at 30 years of age, but always thought about the other drugs, always stuck in my mind, always wanted it, once an addict, always an addict, and cigarettes were my breakaway, the one drug that I couldn't go without. Till I found VAPE. Vaping did not just took the want for cigs away, also the want for other drugs ! To me vaping is a rehabilitation drug, I hope that it will grow and gain momentum and that others will start to see it for what it really is, it should be advertised as such and they should use it in rehabilitation centers, then maybe the way majority sees it will change. Until then I really don't care what people say, I don't want anything anymore, as long as I've got 2 charged batteries, a mod, an atty and juice, I'm free.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------

